# Betta in 5 gallon



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

My brother just got his SECOND aquarium in the last year. SO proud. 

Anyways, he has a goldfish tank...

...and this new 5 gallon heated tank. He originally got it to hold his moss balls, which he is super fond of, that were being torn up in his goldfish tank. He then found a betta for 2 dollars and chucked it in, since he loves bettas. He read that bettas and algae eating shrimp can do well together.

However, his betta is a Turbodick™ and is bubblenesting, harassing shrimp, flipping out and even after a few days separated, he's actually even meaner after being separated from the tank! 

Is this just the betta?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Flipping out? Harassing the shrimp is not unusual as bettas will often devour shrimp. If he continues to harass the shrimp, move the shrimp. My bettas have never eaten shrimp so I haven't had that problem, but I hear a lot of people do.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah he definitely has an aggressive, bubble nest building betta. Is there anything we can do to stop him?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes there is! Get a female betta but have another tank to put her in and let her decide when to jump into the tank with the male.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah no way he'd do that. The betta is more likely as newt food than he is to get a girlfriend.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Not really.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

No way my brother would get another fishtank...so the betta is more likely newt food than it is anything unless we can mitigate it without a female.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Really not much to be done. Some Bettas are just born bad.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Not in my betta loving opinion lol. (in my opinion, bettas are perfect except for the mutts at the petstore. He could buy a net breeder.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

BTW a bubble nest should be built by any healthy betta. It's how they show they are ready for a mate.

The harassing shrimp is probably just because shrimp look like a tasty snack. I had a betta who would eat shrimp if I put them in there.


----------

